# Sort of about Morocco - route advice



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

we are going on a DD trip beginning of January. We are leaving Hull Rotterdam just before Christmas to visit friends in Rheindahlen and then Karlsruhe n Germany. From there we intend to bimble down to Algeciras and i was thinking of going down the coast through barcelona and Valencia. Which brings me to my question...

Can anyone advise me on a good route down and places to stay over between Christmas and early Jan on that route through Spain?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Rebecca here (Desert Detours/Ray's Daughter)

Will see if Dad knows of any good routes/places to stay for you.

He is away in Morocco so bare with me on the reply etc.. 
Either himself or I will reply. He is due back around the 20th 

Rebecca


----------

